# Motherboard Debug Codes



## bethekey (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi, 

I just finished building a new computer with a friend, and the the gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H motherboard we used has been displaying some "debug codes" on a little LED display. The computer itself seems to run fine, I've updated drivers and bios, checked temps etc. Here are the specs:

intel i5-3570k, mobo above, gtx 560 ti, 750W psu, 1 TB HDD, 8 GB RAM, win 7 home premium 

So when the computer starts up there are numerous codes that appear as things are initializing, but the A0 code for "IDE initialization is started" remains for as long as the computer is on. If I let the computer sleep, then the A0 code is replaced by a D3 code for "Some of the Architectural Protocols are not available". I have no idea what that means, but the computer still seems to run fine after waking.  

I suppose I could just ignore this, but I'd really like to know why. Any ideas?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

A0 means IDE initialiazation has started

The D3 error 'some of the artichitectural protocols are not available' is to do with the pre initialization of how the system works before you can get into the UEFI BIOS is available and the DXE boot.

I have heard this can be fixed by swapping the ram into different slots but I cant say this for certain. Is the ram in matching coloured slots?

All the error codes are in the manual page 113 onwards Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H | User Manual


----------



## bethekey (Sep 15, 2011)

The RAM slots are all the same colour. I'm pretty sure the RAM was installed correctly too: the computer recognizes all 8 GB, we checked which slots (1 and 3) to put it in, and made sure they were securely inserted.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

try slots 2 and 4.

I heard that if one stick is in the furthest slot then this error goes away. I haven't had a gigabyte board for a long time so I don't know how true that is.


----------



## bethekey (Sep 15, 2011)

I tried switching it, still get the A0 code and D3 if I let it sleep. Maybe its just a weird BIOS thing?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Does the system work fine or are you getting blue screens?


----------



## bethekey (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, the computer seems to work fine for now (as stated above). I suppose I could just ignore this issue, but I'm a little concerned over why these codes are even showing up and if this could possibly hurt me later.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I would think it's ok. You could contact gigabyte support via email and see what they say.


----------



## bethekey (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok, I'll probably just leave it alone I guess. Never had much luck with company support, but if something does go wrong I'll check with them. Thanks for your help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

asus and gigabyte provide the best support around followed by evga


----------



## triplexlink (Jun 23, 2012)

i have the EXACT same problem, the whole a0 to d3 thing... did you find out what the problem was? it's getting very annoying.

i also found out my front audio jacks won't work when the debug "d3" appears. i don't understand how this affects any architectural protocols.

I'm using the exact system as yours but my motherboard is a UD5 not a UD3

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## MattD313 (Dec 6, 2007)

Have you guys figured this out?

I'm running the GA-Z77-U5DH board... once the OS loads it sits at A0 the whole time. If the PC goes to sleep, on resume it comes up with the same D3 that you guys get.

I haven't observed the computer behaving any different after sleep... seems fine and dandy, but I'm concerned this is a potential issue?


----------

